# Controller Dis/reconnecting



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

There may be some kind of voltage cutoff where you're voltage sag is hitting the limit, so at lower draws it does ok.

What voltage are you running? Do you know what range the controller is good for?


----------



## TylerM784 (Oct 1, 2011)

It's a 72v battery system, and I believe the max voltage for the controller is 84v.


----------

